# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ηλεκτρονικά Κυκλώματα στο Διαδίκτυο >  >  Αναζητηση hex κυκλωματος συχνομετρου

## ggr

Καλησπερα σε ολους.
Αναζητω εαν εχει καποιος το αρχειο hex για τον pic αυτης της κατασκευης
http://electronics-diy.com/electroni...tic.php?id=671

----------


## SeAfasia

> Καλησπερα σε ολους.
> Αναζητω εαν εχει καποιος το αρχειο hex για τον pic αυτης της κατασκευης
> http://electronics-diy.com/electroni...tic.php?id=671



http://archive.siliconchip.com.au/cm...6/article.html

----------


## ggr

Εχω ψαξει κι εκει αλλα δεν το εχει free.

----------

